# How to arm Close Combat Terminators?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How do you arm your CC Termies? 

I was thinking of going all Lighting Claws for fluff purposes but the idea of Thunder Hammers and Storm Sheilds is very tempting for at least the Squad Leader. Is there any point in mixing and matching?


----------



## SFU NIMROD (Dec 2, 2007)

ive never used cc termies myself but i think it would depend on what you want them to do in your army

all lightning claws is probably best if they are going to be fighting enemy units, but thunder hammer/storm shield might be quite good if your fighting things that would do a lot of damage in return

also i think thunder hammers are meant to be quite effective against vehicles


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

3 lightning claws (including Sergeant) and 2 thunder hammer/stormshields is what my normal opponent plays and it works really well for dismantling my dreadnaught and Inquisitor:threaten:

Sniper


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Terminators cost to much to specilise or be tied up/killed by a Av11+ walker, so a couple of thunder hammers work well, though 3 is temping for a majority 4+ inv save in close combat.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

id go all lc claws


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The problem with all LCs, george, is that if a Dreadnought wanders up, suddenly your 200+ point unit is utterly helpless against it, and it can merrily squash them at its leisure.

I agree with the concensus: 3 LCs, 2 Hammers (more termies means more LCs, 2 hammers should be enough even for a big squad)


----------



## CypherVII (Apr 2, 2008)

well as said before how ever your team is based i would think my SM army has 10 cc termies all with lighting claws an with deep strike unless your not checking out the board there hardly ever a case where the dred would get up close with it 6" move with 30 attacks no saves lighting claws are the go give apart anything be4 it can even fight back


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

put it this way, i wont walk near dreadnoughts


----------



## Warsmith Faustus (Mar 25, 2008)

hammers are always good as a heavy hit at the end of the round though, especially when someone suprises you with something big and nasty, like the aforementioned dreadnought or a summoned greater daemon.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

i would say 3 LCs and 2 Hammers as others have said be4
best combination i believe overall


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Mad King George said:


> put it this way, i wont walk near dreadnoughts


Unless they drop pod one on you...or you get overtaken by a Defiler with its Fleet of Foot, etc.

You don't always get to pick your enemies, George. Best you can do is come prepared.

Even rerolling wounds, the Thunder Hammer is more likely to wound than the LCs against most targets T4 or higher. The only advantages of the claws are striking on initiative and getting the bonus attack...which is why you take mostly claws but still pack a hammer or two. The majority of the squad swings on I4. Take wounds on the claw models so that when I1 rolls around your hammers are still alive and well. They won't need the extra attacks if they wound more easily.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there any point just taking the one Hammer for the Squad Leader?

I like my squads looking quite even in regards to weapons so I was just wondering if there is any point is using just the one. That and I only really like one of the Storm Sheilds.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

One would work alright, particularly in a small 5-term squad. I suggested 2 just because it;s always nice to have more S8 hits on hand.

Myself, I would borrow a pair of those wicked chaos LCs for the leader, a pair of getular hammer men and a pair of regular claws, keep things symmetrical and add a little flair to the leader


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking of using Chaos Claws but the chances are I'll be converting up the Lighting Claws any way so that they are longer and curved. Its tempting though. I was also thinking of using Chaos Gun muzzles to convert up the hammers


----------

